# ارجو المساعدة فى موضوع عن اللحام



## midoglgl (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوانى 
اريد معرفة خصائص ومواصفات اسلاك الكترودات اللحام بانواعها المختلفة وايضاء معرفة زوايا الميل لاكترود اللحام الصحية المختلفة على محيط الدائرة اثناء لحام الانابيب ولكم جزيل الشكر :87:


----------

